# Crysis(Maximum game minimum performance)demo.



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are the pics-
Edit-The game demo has been tested in DirectX 10 mode
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/5775/crysis2007102708445748pe0.jpg
Alien bot
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/4756/crysis2007102708432645wo8.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/8471/crysis2007102708320885gf3.th.jpg *img153.imageshack.us/img153/320/crysis2007102708411532vo7.th.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3846/crysis2007102708272293wc6.th.jpg
Going to test on Vista x64


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 27, 2007)

are u playing at 1024 res ?  More.... More..... More..... Keep them coming !!!!!  The motion blur loooks awesum....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't tell me that's 1024x768 on an 8800GTS & that too the 640MB version & such low frame rates.

Someone please test it on mid range 7 series cards too & let me know how the frame rates are.Atleast we can get a rough idea how it will perform.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 27, 2007)

@quadroplex780
which monitor do u use?




 this is my 200th post


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ya I ran it on the spec in my signature and there is some good news for vista x64 users u will get about 30%-50% boost in framerate but theres also a bad news the 64bit demo exe hangs and crashes most of the time not only me but others at guru3d are facing the same problems with 64bit exe of the demo.
Yes I played it on 1024x768 with every thing set to high DX10 and 4xAA.
I use AOC P9S90 19 inch monitor.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 27, 2007)

At what settings are you running it ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

^^read my previous post carefully.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool man.Post some more.
My machine will die.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

When will the Final be finally out?


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 27, 2007)

Crysis is killing the 8 series cards at HQ Dx10 mode... I can't imagine what would happen when they release the directx10.1 patch.... the 8800 series will just get wiped off if they are not in SLi...  

and Quadroplex, can u please post some more good screenshots of the demo....


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's more
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/784/crysis2007102708254860zq5.th.jpg *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c82bcc64df.jpg *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.e334c75a36.jpg *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.09f3ed1b25.jpg *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.5e82a2f693.jpg *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.fd74707691.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.8185098428.jpg

*Crysis is a conspiracy to boost the sales of xbox 360 and ps3*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 27, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> are u playing at 1024 res ?  More.... More..... More..... Keep them coming !!!!!  The motion blur loooks awesum....


Motion blur on Burnout Revenge on my 360 looks better than this


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2007)

@Charan: 16 November


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

man.... the grafix is indeed great but it does not look that much POWER HUNGRY...

i mean the game will definitely be unplayable at 1440 x 900.. pooh...
and i dont even have an 8 series card...


any idea how it'll run on 6800 XT 256 MB GDDR3 AGP on 2.8 GHZ P4 HT with 1 GB RAM???

i cant download the demo, im on a dial up!!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

@third eye thanks for the info.

@bikdel... crysis min system requirement.



> Minimum Requirements
> CPU:	Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista), Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2 GHz for Vista), AMD Athlon 2800+ (3200+ for Vista) or better
> RAM: 	1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
> Video Card:	NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or better
> ...


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Sadly my mobo has still not arrived.Everything else is ready.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

so whats the config Harvik?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll try the 64bit ver on vista.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2007)

I am currently downloading demo.

Will complete in 2morrow morning.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

SAVED>... just on the the dge 

perhaps the game is too demanding..

i dont see anything really breathtaking and surprising with the screenshots...
other than the FPS


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ ho no you dont know Crysis..  those screeshots are nothing compared to what you will see if you have a killer system. Just check out youtube and search for Crysis and you will get to know about it


----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2007)

20-30 FPS on a 8800GTS 
is this the _OPTIMIZATION _crytek had done??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2007)

^Don't worry bro, you have a killer system.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ whoa..... 8800 GTX?.. omigosh.........

hope im the only one with 6800 that too XT out here....

@ charan

perhaps 1024 x 768 is too low for crysis and that maybe why the screenshots look sick.... 1440 x 900 would be better...
could anyone post screenshots at higher res?


what about you STALKER.. could you try it @ 1440 x 900.. after all ur the one who has a GTX


----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2007)

^^well, unfortunately i dont have Broadband  
i've told a friend to download it for me....might get it on Monday-Tuesday.
will try it out & post the results here.

btw.... quadroplex....did u install the new 169 drivers(meant for crysis)?


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

@ stalker

whats the size of the demo anyways...?

lemme try out myself...
jus got  a 256 kbps connection... that too by hell lota difficulty


----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2007)

^^1.77 Gb.

I wonder how it will run on my FX5200  on the other comp 
i've heard that the game is playable....at extreme low on a x200 onboard.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ know what, even my card is FX 5200...
the thing should run.......lol

i just got my frens card for a few days, n even that is barely upto what is needed.......6800xt

1.77 GB?...

wtf..... itll take forever to download that thing.. wonder the size of the game......


couldnt they have just included a smaller ~100 mb package just to check FPS and compatibility...

these guys @ crytekk.. they think veryone got a 2mbps broadband or what? lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^I finally have a 2mbps connection.

Guys I don't think this game will sell much if it requires that much system resources.This game will kill 8600gt and even 8800gts 320mb.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

no worries,i will get 8800 ultra or 9800 GTX(if it comes) soon.
i hope they will run this game on highest setings.
no doubt abt 9800 GTX but a bit abt 8800 ultra


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 27, 2007)

Crysis on my PC  ..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/6947_tjmsq/Crysis%202007-10-27%2007-38-39-95.jpg


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/6944_0xq6j/Crysis%202007-10-27%2006-24-32-20.jpg


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/7049_kuiin/Crysis%202007-10-27%2009-56-18-45.png

Last one is a PNG  ... running at 1280*1024 , 16x HQAF ,maxed settings ,medium shaders .. medium post processing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

@atombomb : abe oye sab birla-tata ki family se nahi hain.Come on man I am talking about the masses and not about the privileged ones who can afford 8800ultra or 9800gtx.

8800gt is coming out soon(oct 31) and it is based on the same chipset as 9800gtx(G92 chipset)......so 9800gtx is not to far away either IMO.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

ABTOM username hai mera.
and will 8800 GT be able to run crysis properly?


----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Guys I don't think this game will sell much if it requires that much system resources.This game will kill 8600gt and even 8800gts 320mb.



Exactly......Guess this is gonna be like another 'Far-Cry'.......good graphics but low performance on current cards.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^^ are these screenshots too bad or what... i dont find anything so much taxing on a GPU...

or maybe there are invisible aliens flying all round which have to be rendered  lol...

The General Public who wanna know what CRYSIS is all about : 
Here It is...


Crysis™ 
Earth, 2019: On a remote island, an US science team makes a frightening discovery. The North Korean Government quickly seals off the island chain. Contact with the science team is lost. The United States responds by dispatching an elite team of Delta Force Operators to recon the situation and report back to the Pentagon. Amid rising tensions between the US and North Koreans, a massive, 2km high alien ship is revealed in the middle of the island. The ship generates an immense force sphere, freezing a vast portion of the island and drastically altering the global weather system.

The newly formed alliance fights epic battles against the marauding Aliens. With hope rapidly fading, the player must fight through lush tropical jungle, harsh frozen landscapes, and finally into the heart of the alien ship itself for the ultimate Zero G encounter with the aliens.

Features

    * An immersive story that puts you the player in the pivotal role to repel an alien invasion and save mankind.
* A unique three-act structure that forces the player to use real-time armor and weapons customization to adapt to an ever changing dynamic world.
* Encounter a compelling, frightening and totally original alien species that uses its senses intelligently and work in combination with each other to present players with the most challenging opponents yet in an FPS.
    * Enemy and ally AI utilize real-world military tactics.
    * Take control of a wide variety of land, sea and air vehicles including trucks, tanks, boats and helicopters.
* Explore a living, dynamic world where earthquakes, breaking ice, landslides, and tornados pose a real and an ever-present danger.
* 32-player multiplayer with real-time armor and weapons customization and an all new mode that combines player modification and tactical objectives.
    * Emergent gameplay; actions taken in the game affect future outcomes giving each player a unique experience.
* Highly robust and easy to use mod toolset allow players to create their own expansive levels with game modes for both multiplayer and single player.
* The most realistic environments, spectacular special effects, physics game engine, lighting system and enemy Al through CryENGINE 2. 


 RECOMMENDED REQUIREMENTS 

OS:     Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista
Processor:     Intel Core 2 DUO @ 2.2GHz
RAM:     2.0 GB RAM
Hard Drive:     12GB
Video Card:     NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar
Soundcard:     DirectX 9.0c compatible



MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS     

OS:     Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista
Processor:     2.8 GHz or faster (XP); 3.2 GHz or faster (Vista)
RAM:     1.0 GB RAM or 1.5 GB RAM (Vista)
Hard Drive:     12GB
Video Card:     256 MB
Soundcard:     DirectX 9.0c compatible

Source : *www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/Games/Pages/Crysis.aspx


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 28, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> so whats the config Harvik?


P5NE-SLI,XFX 8600gt SLI,Core 2 Duo E6550,Kingston 2GB DDR2 ram..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 28, 2007)

Played it on Vista x64 at 1440*900 at medium settings. FPS is around 15. Tried the Nvidia drivers 169 but the game just hangs at the opening movies so reverted back to driver ver 163.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Today  I downloaded CRYSIS demo and it is playable at 800x600 at low settings,, 

BUT some particles graphics are corrupted and the some objects are rendred late and also some parts of the weapons and nano suit are missing,, but frame rate is playable [ocassionally it drops very low],,,

 i am sure future drivers can fix this problem,,**FARCRY was also having same problem and with new drivers it played very smooth**

 and also i am having only 1GB DDR2 533 ram and on Tuesday i am getting 1GB DDR2 667 Ram 2 sticks i will connect it in dual channel mode and see the difference,,

I am really surpriced that i was able to play the game bcoz the EA perticularly listed as integrated chipsets are not supported

if i press detect optimum settings all settings will b set to medium and resolution to 1024

I am running it on XP 32 bit
I am having 64 bit Vista and try to run the game on that bcoz crysis performance increases on 64 bit OS

Can anybody with Nvidia onboard and ati onboard post the reults here

I will post screenshots 2morrow even though its frm low settings

With this board we can enjoy only core gameplay of crysis
*


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have some good news I am now getting playable frame rates in vista x64 in Crysis DX9 64bit exe at 1024x768 4xAA and everything high.
proof-
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4512885a69.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0e5fc68f1d.jpg


----------



## bikdel (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^ what did you change dude... 
thats a huge boost in FPS...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very good quadroplex. 
Happy fragging.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone got those 169 drivers working with crysis on vista x64. ?


----------



## bikdel (Oct 28, 2007)

guys.... with CRYSIS out.. i guess its time to rate our grafix card in
Frames Per Hour, instead of Frames per Second.....lol ..


----------



## xbonez (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 29, 2007)

Got the game working with 169 drivers .. had to delete some opening movies. Got a FPS increase of 3-4 in medium settings but it still hangs at random places while loading.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 29, 2007)

@quadroplex, 

the reason behind me asking about ur monitor is that u can do 1600x1200 with that 19' screen of yours. 

what resoultion do keep your desktop at?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 29, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> @quadroplex,
> 
> the reason behind me asking about ur monitor is that u can do 1600x1200 with that 19' screen of yours.
> 
> what resoultion do keep your desktop at?


At 1280x800@100Hz cause I don't want it flickery(its 75Hz@1600x1200)And most of the games I play is at this res or at 1280x960 with either 4xAA or 8xQAA.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 29, 2007)

is the monitor company new i've never heard of it before


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 29, 2007)

^^No its not new-www.aocmonitor.com
Its a very good international brand.


----------



## deadlyvenom (Oct 29, 2007)

I played this game on my
amd x2 3800, 2gb ram @ 667 mhz(dual channel),m2n mx motherboard
ati x1950 pro 256mb pci e
17" LG TFT monitor
windows xp sp 1
game settings..
1024 * 768..No AA
everything set to high, except shadows and post processing set to medium
average frames per second 30.definitely playable.
but the game is not up to all that hype  its like just another FPS with a lot of eye candy.will wait for the full version anyway.hope crytek tweaks it before its final release.

@quadroplex-great results dude..u r a lucky man!


----------



## nvidia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys whats "HQ"AF??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

I ran the game on DX 10 and Very High Settings and getting 2.40 fps average fps.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Hey guys whats "HQ"AF??



i think its High Qualtiy Anisotropic Filtering...(is it?)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

Crysis is awesome.Almost everything is pickable.

And never play Crysis on low settings, u won't enjoy it much if u do so.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

toh kya kare??
cant buy a new card at the moment. later maybe.
what ya say abt playin on med settings???
i know the game wud run very badly on 8600 GTS.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

^You can play it on medium easily.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a XFX 8600GT. At what settings can i play the game in 1024 X 768 resolution??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

^Medium but it lags on my pc because of my cr@ppy processor. 

I have XFX 8600 GT too


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

why haven't they added Crysis to Sys Req Labs yet 

Anyways, what sort of performance can i expect at 1024*768

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
2GB 400Mhz Transcend Dual-Channel
Sapphire X1600Pro 256MB
Asus A8N-VM Geforce 6100 Chipset Mobo


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> why haven't they added Crysis to Sys Req Labs yet



*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah, just noticed it is there. my PC comes between min. and recommended, so gues i can play it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

njoy then.hope i cud also play this game on high settings


----------



## bikdel (Oct 29, 2007)

@ xbonez...

id say it will be like medium with shadows and post processing kept low.......
@ 1024 x 768.... and of course No AA... its definitely playable and wont look BAD actually...

hell it runs even on an FX 5200 128 MB @ 640x480 and lowest.....lolz
but nothing will remain of the game at those settings though


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 30, 2007)

I ran it at very high setting .. got FPS of 4-5. Keeping Shaders to Medium i get FPS of 12-15. What else should i lower to increase the FPS ?


----------



## Stalker (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok....got the Crysis Demo.

I get an avg of *35-50* FPS at *Very High* , *DX10* settings at a resolution of *1024 x 768* @ 85 Hz *2x AA* (i cant go higher coz of my crappy 17" Monitor ) in Vista Ultimate *32* bit.

There are some things that i noticed
+ Awesome lighting / water effects
+ Shadows / character faces are well done
+ Destructible Environment 
+ SandBox 2 is AWESOME!!!!


- Game needs *much* more optimization!!! 
- Birds dont respond to gunfire.
- Vehicles have no damage levels(unlike UT3)....they go from 'brand new' to 'scrap metal'  once the damage reached 100%
- Your Weapons are somewhat _*less*_ effective against the enemy.
- Easy & Normal difficulty mode suck! The attackers are *highlighted* in red...what crap!  
- No dynamic Day & Night cycle  
- The foliage hardly moves when u pass through it. Crytek said that the leaves would bend around the character.
EDIt: The foliage does move....didnt notice it the first time.

here are a few Screenshots i took....

_Object Blur _:
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/5029/crysis2007103015401764wl9.th.jpg

_Depth Of field _: 
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/9545/crysis2007103015385860gw8.th.jpg
_
A Shed_
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/3727/crysis2007103015415049su5.th.jpg
_
The same shed after i smash it in Maximum strength Mode_ :
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/8481/crysis2007103015424361vb3.th.jpg
_
Sun rising_ : 
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/8933/crysis2007103015381168fp0.th.jpg
_
Forest_: 
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/4103/crysis2007103015382181ge8.th.jpg


>>I ran it in Dx 9....was much smoother<will post the fps soon>....very less visual changes.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 30, 2007)

Stalker: Do this in XP.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 30, 2007)

@ STALKER...

hey why 2x AA... isnt 4x available?....

your monitor has nothing to do with AA....


----------



## Stalker (Oct 30, 2007)

@tech_genius
I removed XP long time back . But that method will just enable high quality dx9 effects...not DX 10. 

@bikdel
yup....i actually meant that i cant do higher than 10 x 7 , coz then the refresh rate is stuck to 60Hz & there is flickering....i later tried with 4x AA....not much of a performance drop...4-7 fps drop.
& i havent tried it out on the 5200 yet. Hows it? 

More screens
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5933/crysis2007103016451453gv8.th.jpg *img266.imageshack.us/img266/3194/crysis2007103016413380is9.th.jpg *img90.imageshack.us/img90/192/crysis2007103016332140eu1.th.jpg *img180.imageshack.us/img180/3/crysis2007103016333782hm1.th.jpg *img503.imageshack.us/img503/7064/crysis2007103016294243nc5.th.jpg  *img132.imageshack.us/img132/9316/crysis2007103016314001nh0.th.jpg*img147.imageshack.us/img147/630/crysis2007103021364371ys7.th.jpg


----------



## bikdel (Oct 30, 2007)

@ stalker.... nup.. havnt got my hands on the demo... not ime for downloading 
hell it lags on 6600 @ low... so noway i think will it work well on 5200...
if you happen to try, post the screenshots, will you?


hey did you try what Third Eye said.... 

i dont know how but in the link he gives; a guy plays @ 1680*1050 with all high.. with the very same GTX

BTW, great screenshots


----------



## Stalker (Oct 30, 2007)

Shots from *Sandbox 2*:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-56-11-16.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-54-46-11.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-56-46-65.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-58-25-14.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-59-28-71-20071030120821.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-47-58-23-20071030120821.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-45-52-82.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-10-30_21-57-19-72.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 31, 2007)

whoa the HDR effect in the first pic is awesum... I was nearly blinded... :drool:


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice Screenshots stalker  ,, eagerly waiting for DX10 version.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great stalker.
The second is awesome.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ahh! what a graphics.........


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 1, 2007)

I tried running this game Demo on 1GB ram and 8600GT SLI(cause one of my ram modules is factory defective,will get it replaced today itself).Due to low ram i get constant hiccups at most settings on high some on medium.This game has poor support for SLI cause i didn't notice any difference in Single Video Card(SLI) and Different settings for SLI.Hope the final build has good support for SLI.
The average settings with my configuration with the settings was 30.


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 1, 2007)

hey guyz
wht do u think?

shud i get a 8800GT specially for Crysis? i wanna play at 1440 * 900 with almost every settings max.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont think you can play the game at ma settings with an 8600GT at that resolution. 
Go for an XFX 8800GTX if you want to play the game at max settings and 1440 *900 resolution. At this resolution and settings the 8800GTX wil give decent frame rates.

Btw has anybody played the game with an 8600GT?? Please tell me how many FPS you get in medium settings and at 1024*768 resolution??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

I was getting 1.30-2.40 average fps on my 8600 GT @ VH Settings & 1024x768 Resolution. 

Bullzi: At 1440X900 with almost max. on 8800GT - No


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

How many FPS did you get in High settings?(Not Very High) and medium settings?


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 1, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> I was getting 1.30-2.40 average fps on my 8600 GT @ VH Settings & 1024x768 Resolution.
> 
> Bullzi: At 1440X900 with almost max. on 8800GT - No


 



thts sad.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 1, 2007)

Look you can kill birds

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4906/birdkilljc8.jpg


----------



## bikdel (Nov 1, 2007)

@ BULLZI

1440x900 with ALMOST max on 8800 GT ... YES!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> thts sad.



You can run Crysis easily on High Settings @ 1280X1024 Resolution with 8800GT.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 1, 2007)

I have to turn down shaders for playable fps .. everything else is at high.


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 2, 2007)

I get constant 20-30 fps on 1280x800 res at everything high except textures on medium.......i made a customized shading.cfg file and now it looks like i mm playing the game as shown in the official videos 
Took me 3 hours to customie it for my card........

Also, my proccy is 3000+ so even thats a bottleneck in that 20-30 fps

i have 8600gt 256mb btw


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

@p_d5010
How did ya make the custom config file? I havnt got da demo yet.

Anybody tried it on GF 7 series cards?

And do any magazine like digit, chip or PC world is giving the demo with their DVD this november?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont think any mag is giving it in November. Im sure itll be given in December.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 3, 2007)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just downloaded Crysis demo and i installed it under XP.
But when i start the demo and when the misson is loaded and i get to the ground everything appears to be kinda black and image is not rendered properly.
I have installed the latest drivers under XP but im still not able to use it...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 3, 2007)

Ahh finally found a nice config. for getting the most out of Crysis on my PC  ... loads of tweaks .. playing at 1280*1024 , maxed , medium shaders , HDr , 16x with loads of tweaks  ... will post screenies soon ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

hey 8800gtx dude, post your pc pic, 

& dont forget to post, the games you play & your personal records in them, i wanna see how hardcore gamer you are.

why dont you play CSS/CS1.6 with the guys here?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah trying to provoke you 

*www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Main/Tongue/tongue95.gif


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 4, 2007)

My config for shading in 8600gt(Cant stop regretting why I bought this card when even Very high settings can be enabled on dx9cards . Will go for x1900pro soon from 8600):
[default]
; default of this CVarGroup
= 4



sys_spec_Quality=4
e_sky_type=1
e_sky_update_rate=1
r_DetailTextures=1
r_DetailNumLayers=2
r_DetailDistance=8
r_HDRRendering=2
r_SSAO=1
r_SSAO_quality=2
r_SSAO_radius=2
r_refraction=1
e_ram_maps=1
sys_flash_edgeaa=1
e_vegetation_use_terrain_color=1
e_terrain_ao=1
e_terrain_normal_map=1
e_max_entity_lights=16
r_UsePom=1
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval=0.05
r_TexturesFilteringQuality=0
r_HairSortingQuality = 1
r_FillLights = 14
e_particles_lights = 1

[1]
sys_spec_Quality=1
e_sky_type=0
e_sky_update_rate=0.12
r_DetailTextures=0
r_DetailNumLayers=0
r_DetailDistance=0
r_HDRRendering=0
r_SSAO=0
r_SSAO_quality=1
r_SSAO_radius=1
e_ram_maps=0
sys_flash_edgeaa=0
e_vegetation_use_terrain_color=0
e_terrain_ao=0
e_terrain_normal_map=0
e_max_entity_lights=4
r_UsePom=0
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval=0.1
r_TexturesFilteringQuality=2
r_HairSortingQuality = 0
r_FillLights = 0
e_particles_lights = 0

[2]
sys_spec_Quality=2
e_sky_update_rate=0.12
r_DetailDistance=2
r_HDRRendering=1
r_SSAO=0
r_SSAO_quality=1
r_SSAO_radius=1
e_terrain_ao=0
e_terrain_normal_map=0
r_DetailNumLayers=0
e_max_entity_lights=7
r_UsePom=1
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval=0.075
r_TexturesFilteringQuality=2
r_HairSortingQuality = 0
r_FillLights = 0
e_particles_lights = 1

[3]
sys_spec_Quality=3
e_sky_update_rate=0.5
r_DetailDistance=4
r_HDRRendering=1
r_SSAO=0
r_SSAO_quality=1
r_SSAO_radius=1
e_terrain_ao=0
e_terrain_normal_map=0
r_DetailNumLayers=1
e_max_entity_lights=7
r_UsePom=0
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval=0.075
r_TexturesFilteringQuality=1
r_HairSortingQuality = 0
r_FillLights = 0
e_particles_lights = 1


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

*VERY HIGH* / *HIGH* SCREENSHOTS

*Underwater *: [ Left- Very High , Right - High]

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-24-17-88.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-24-41-01.jpg

Noticeable Changes: Diffusion of sunlight through water, better lighting.

*Forest *: [ Left- Very High , Right - High]

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-26-54-55.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-27-16-42.jpg

Noticeable Changes: 
1. Rocks in the Lower left corner: Better Depth mapping & cast shadows.
2. Sky in Top right corner : Better lighting
3. Overall: Better shadows & lighting
>>These changes are not properly visible in the thumbnails. Check out the Full size image.

*GENERAL COMPARISON*: [Very High , High , Medium , Low]

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-28-49-90-20071103235121.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-29-15-01-20071103235122.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-29-43-94.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-30-02-94.jpg

Noticeable Changes : Too many! 
Chk out the FPS counter on the top left..

i'm currently using the 163 drivers. After installing the 169 drivers, my comp reboots suddenly after some time.....any ideas to why this is happening? I think this is a driver conflict. How can i solve this? Has this happened to anyone here?

@p_d5010
thats DX9 very high, DX10 very high cant be enabled on DX9 cards.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice screens Stalker


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^^Awesome... I get 20-30 FPS in Medium settings with no AA


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 4, 2007)

*www.techenclave.com/forums/images/smilies/yahoo.gif

gud work stalker.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 4, 2007)

Considering whats Crysis is giving us.. it looks like DX 10.1 Games will be needing absolute alienware PCs to run at full glory. 

GeForce 9 better be rox


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

Some new screens:
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_14-39-27-02.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_14-41-04-93.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-10-30_21-36-03-03-20071104042935.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_14-41-51-48.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_09-32-19-00.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Crysis_2007-11-04_14-43-48-64.jpg


hmmm.....chk it out guys
*www.rockpapershotgun.com/?p=522


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 4, 2007)

offtopic @Stalker: Drool Config man. How much of bomb did it cost you?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Looks Awesome..



			
				p_d5010 said:
			
		

> My config for shading in 8600gt(Cant stop regretting why I bought this card when even Very high settings can be enabled on dx9cards . Will go for x1900pro soon from 8600):
> [default]
> ; default of this CVarGroup
> = 4
> ...



Where do i save this data???


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Where do i save this data???



in My Documents\My Games\Crysis_SP_DEMO\game.cfg 
Make sure u back-up your original game.cfg first, just in case.

Remove annoying Startup Videos in Crysis(especially the unskippable Rating ones)
Most of u guys must have done this already, for those who havent:

>Open Crysis Demo Folder.
>Search for .sfd files.
>rename all their extensions to ._sfd(or anything u like) for all files(Trailer_...) you find, EXCEPT *intro.sfd *(Nanosuit intro Vid at the start of the demo) & *bg.sfd*(Background video in Menu).
>Start up Crysis!


----------



## cynosure (Nov 4, 2007)

What do you guys think about my config?

Intel C2Q Q6600
Transcend 2x1 GB 800MHz
8600GT 512 MB

I will only download the demo once I get a thumb up from your side (1.7GB is HUGE).

Any 8600GT user here? Post your comments


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about my config?
> 
> Intel C2Q Q6600
> Transcend 2x1 GB 800MHz
> ...


I am an 8600GT SLI user and get average FPS of 20-27 at 1024*768 with no AA with everything set to high except volumetric particle/lightning quality which is set to medium.


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 4, 2007)

@nvidia8800.
@stalker:

You save this data in /game/config/cvargroups/***---shading.cfg file.......just overwrite ur current one and experience the difference


----------



## Stalker (Nov 5, 2007)

*FIGHT ALIEN SCOUTS IN CRYSIS DEMO / SANDBOX 2:*

1. Install sandbox editor, if u haven't already.
2. Open editor.exe in the /bin folder.
3. Open any map(preferably shore.cry [Multiplayer/PS/Shore/Shore.cry])
4. Right click on the *Perspective* (in the top-left corner) ....goto *View>database* View
5. In the entity library tab, click on the Load library button(similar to Open icon)
6. Open *aliens.xml*......ignore the errors.
7. Go back to Perspective view by right clicking at the same spot & View>Perspective
8. On the right, under Objects, there will be a *Archetype* entity...open it
9. _Aliens_>>_Scouts_>> here there are two types of scouts.....MOAR( one with the *freeze ray*) & MOAC( one with a *icicle* kinda gun)....insert them into the map.
10. Press *Ctrl+G* to jump into the action 

SCREENS:
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-11-05_19-27-48-92.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-11-05_19-27-52-93.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-11-05_19-36-57-67.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Editor_2007-11-05_19-37-39-94.jpg

Sandbox 2 Rocks! 
almost all the content from the final game is playable.....from the new weapons to the Nuke tanks.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 6, 2007)

Finished Crysis demo on my rig in siggy at the following setings and got bout 23~25 fps average.

1152*864
AA off
Texture med
object quality high
shadow med
physics high
shaders med
volumetric effects med
game effects high
post processing med
particle quantity high
water quality med
sound high

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/8209/crysis2007110522140987gi8.th.jpg

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/5031/crysis2007110522185217jf7.th.jpg

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/9669/crysis2007110522230989uy8.th.jpg

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/1226/crysis2007110522323628xf2.th.jpg

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7605/crysis2007110522344501zj7.th.jpg

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2967/crysis2007110522123092ct0.th.jpg

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/4249/crysis2007110522120445an0.th.jpg

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1062/crysis2007110522120379sw6.th.jpg

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/7755/crysis2007110522115798ah1.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Finished Crysis demo on my rig in siggy at the following setings and got bout 25~30 fps average.
> 
> 1280*960
> AA off
> ...



what about the red glowing nanosuit.

Is it something like when u activate blah power ur nanosuit color changes to blah color ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> what about the red glowing nanosuit.
> 
> Is it something like when u activate blah power ur nanosuit color changes to blah color ?


a....blah blah..... when you activate maximum strength.Like big deal...yeah like i care...

The demo was one of the biggest disappointments of 2007 for me.It does not even run smooth on my bros 8800GTS.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The demo was one of the biggest disappointments of 2007 for me.It does not even run smooth on my bros 8800GTS.



I hope u do not expect the game to run smoothly with HQ settings on a 8800 GTS and that too single..... hope u had toned down the settings to match its prowess... the incrysis forums referred to optimal settings for different cards.... and gamespot referred that the game was thrashing the 8800 ultra at 1600x1200 HQ Dx10...... with 15 fps....


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> I hope u do not expect the game to run smoothly with HQ settings on a 8800 GTS and that too single..... hope u had toned down the settings to match its prowess... the incrysis forums referred to optimal settings for different cards.... and gamespot referred that the game was thrashing the 8800 ultra at 1600x1200 HQ Dx10...... with 15 fps....


Cevat Yerli(whatever his name is)said that an 8800GTS 640MB is what we are aiming at.This card will be able to run crysis at highest possible settings for the release at HD.

No matter what you say Cevat Yerli is a lair,he wanted to boost crysis sales by pre-orders.

And what is the deal with this toning down the settings.My brother can play it smoothly at 1024*768 with 4xAA with everything set to very high in x64 vista.

And BTW my brother is buying an 8800GTS 640MB(last stock of G80 96SP)next month.

Go buy this game and don't tell me you cannot even run it at low on 6800.Who would buy a game that does not perform well(even though its beautiful).

If you buy and 8800GTS 640MB you look for gameplay at HD and not crapHD.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah.. one thing is tru tht the game feels still un-optimised.... hope this will be  done with in the final release..... About toning down the settings, I was referring  that u use the settings as posted on incrysis forums... 

But... But. But.... I just came upon the following.... a person played the demo on a 7900 GS and OMFG... the graphics and contrast is the best in the screenshots he posted.... just refer to the following thread:
*www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=235432#p235432


----------



## shrapnel (Nov 6, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Finished Crysis demo on my rig in siggy at the following setings and got bout 25~30 fps average.
> 
> 1280*960
> AA off
> ...


No offence, but with shadows and water quality on low, your'e missing out on some of the most beautiful graphical aspects of the game. You can ask STALKER .... he'll confirm what I say.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Cevat Yerli(whatever his name is)said that an 8800GTS 640MB is what we are aiming at.*This card will be able to run crysis at highest possible settings for the release at HD.*



He had also said that *NO current gen card* can play crysis to its full potential ( i am assuming the "very High quality" mode) 

btw, nobody interested in Sandbox 2?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

Sandbox Editor 2 is awesome.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 7, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Finished Crysis demo on my rig in siggy at the following setings and got bout 25~30 fps average.



errrr.... can you post the results using your PC2 Onboard as well with ATI x1250??..

i assume you referred to your 7600 GT in the post??..


----------



## Stalker (Nov 7, 2007)

CRYSIS TWEAKGUIDE out now!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 7, 2007)

@bikdel
yup, it was on 7600GT.
Ill post after i tried on X1250. Its gr8 negetive is its only SM 2.0 even if its the scaled down version of X1300 which is Sm3.0.

Also will try after i oc my carn nd proccy. Now Im running on stock as i use mainly for downloading and browsing...too busy on college these days


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the message my brother got after playing crysis for sometime in Vista x64.

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/775/lowmemorybo4.jpg


----------



## assasin (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^   that means Crysis will require more than 2GB ram?????


----------



## cynosure (Nov 8, 2007)

^Crytek gone crazy man. What do these guys expect out of a computer!!!
Only wish it to fetch around 30fps at high setting in my rig


----------



## bikdel (Nov 11, 2007)

@ Harvik... 


whats the amount of ram he has? 256?.. lolz


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

He's *quadroplex780*.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

@harvik / quadroplex

*news.softpedia.com/news/Resolve-Windows-Vista-Out-Of-Memory-Errors-64045.shtml

Might help...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^I have installed all the updates and crysis already asks you to install it if you do not have it installed.


----------

